# roller training



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I just got a set of rollers and I'm feeling fairly confident on them. Which is perfect because my new work schedule and the shorter days have left me with no time to train outside during the week. 

Edit: I also have a trainer and access to spin classes.

On sundays I do a group ride which is usually between 30-50 miles. I'm not one of the fast guys yet but I think i'm heading in that direction. I usually put in a quick ride on saturdays after work and before family time.

I've worked alot on my climbing this year and come quite a way. I'm strong in the flats but would like to be better in both aspects. I live in rhode island and the terrain here is either flat or steep hills but there are not many long climbs (more than 1 mile). 

What kinda of weekly routine should I plan to drop a few pounds and add power over the winter?

I should also note that I plan on entering cat 5 races starting next year.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Honestly: I don't see how the rollers are going to help you with the short-&-steep climbs. (and this is coming from someone who uses rollers _exclusively_, no spin class or trainer or stationary bike). It's primarily for technique, so it'll help you on the flats, and perhaps even on a longer steady climb (but there's no stead climbs where you live). If you like the rollers and want to give up the trainer, you may have to compliment your roller sessions w/ some weight lifting to develop the power for those "sprinters' climbs".


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

To be honest the only reason I mentioned the rollers is because I just started on them two days ago and they are still a novelty to me lol. I'd like to have a training program that utilizes rollers, trainer and spin classes. This will be the first off-season that I'm going to do cycling specific training so I'm not comfortable enough with the theories to go diving in without getting tips from the forum.

I plan on doing weight lifting anyway, but I'm comfortable making my own programs in the weight room.


----------



## orlick (Mar 25, 2008)

I train almost exclusively on rollers in the morning and specialized in races with a lot of climbing.

If you're strong on the flats but have trouble keeping up on the climbs you'll need to lose weight. The same training that will make you fast on the flats will make you fast on climbs. 

You can be a decent Cat 2 racer by just riding on the rollers in the morning.

Here is the basic schedule I was following last winter. M-F was indoors, weekend was outside.

M - off
T - 1.5 hours w/ 2x20 @ threshold
W - 1 hour recovery (really slow)
R - 1.5 hours w/ 5x5 @ VO2
F - 1.5 hours w/ 5 minutes @ threshold, 1 minute hard, 3 short sprints
S - 3 hours team hammer fest
Sun - 3 hours endurance w/ 2x20 @ threshold


----------

